# Email Notifications



## ChezScooby (Jul 15, 2011)

I do I disable the notifications so that everytime someone replies to a post I don't receive it in my email. Does that make sense?
Thanks


----------



## dcSaute (Jul 15, 2011)

>>make sense?

yes, no and for sure, maybe.

if you come to the Forum daily and read through all the messages, email notifications are a bit overmore.

if you make a post and don't come back for weeks, email notifications are handy.
presuming, of course, you want to know about it.

email notifications can be quite a pain when somebody comes in and posts something new to a five year old thread.

I'm here frequently; email is turned off.


----------



## ChezScooby (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok so how do I go about turning it off. I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 15, 2011)

Click on User CP.  

From the left hand menus select Edit Options.  

Scroll down to second option,  Messaging & Notifications. 

Find:  Default Thread Subscription Mode.  

From pull down menu, select "No email notifications".

You will also need to check mark all of your subscribed threads and change to no email (select from drop down menu at bottom of page) also, or your previously subscribed threads will continue to send emails.

If you get stuck, send me a PM and I'll walk you through it.


----------

